# FEARMART.com Press Release



## kitsieduncan (Jul 6, 2011)

For Immediate Release

Kitsie Duncan
FEARMART
513-400-FEAR

kitsie @ fearmart.com
http://www.FEARMART.com

Darkrider Studios is proud to announce the launch of FEARMART.com. It is the easiest and most cost effective way to make a haunted attraction state of the art with video and CGI props and entertainment.

Bloomington, Indiana - July, 8 2011 - Darkrider Studios has worked with the haunt and horror industry for years. They have decided to take it to the next level by creating a website specifically for the Haunt Industry, putting a fun theme behind calling it FEARMART it and running with it. Think super store run by zombies.

Darkrider Studios started producing horror films and shorts in 2008, they know what the audience is scared of and just how to frame it. The company also has haunt industry back ground and now has put the two together. "They [Darkrider Studios] are a class act and I do endorse them" Brett Hays, director of Fear Fair - Indiana's Scariest Haunted House. 
FEARMART.com will bring your haunt to the next level with affordable props that will scare your client base and wow them at the same time. Not only does www.FEARMART.com offer queue line looping videos and television commercials but also video props for windows or doors that will add a new dimension to your haunt. FEARMART can also re-brand you haunt by creating a brand new atmosphere that your customers will never forget.

FEARMART is the next level in haunt props and will take the haunt industry to the next level. Think animatronics with a much lower price point, and the ability to be updated and recreated year after year at minimal cost.

Darkrider Studios, the creators of www.FEARMART.com have brought you such releases ad LETHAL OBSESSION, A CHRISTMAS SCREAM, MEATEATER, FEAR FAIR THE MOVIE and is currently in post production for MOTHER'S BLOOD. Darkrider is also the exclusive convention photographer for Chris Roe Management, providing quality photographs with original backgrounds for such celebrities as Sid Haig, Malcolm McDowell, Clive Barker, and Jonathan Breck.


----------

